# 504 Time Out?



## Mali-Kyte (Sep 8, 2012)

Anyone else having this problem? I don't see a post int he site status so I was just curious is all.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 8, 2012)

Not even getting a time-out on my end. I'm pretty sure it's temporary; give it an hour or so and things should fix themselves. Seems to be the case when these sorts of things happen.


----------



## Teal (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm getting the error, a white screen or it never stops loading.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 8, 2012)

Mali-Kyte said:


> Anyone else having this problem? I don't see a post int he site status so I was just curious is all.



I am wondering if this is a DDOS attack over the recent drama over the banning and removal of sonic art?


----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 8, 2012)

Mali-Kyte said:


> Anyone else having this problem?


Yep.


----------



## Mali-Kyte (Sep 8, 2012)

kaskae said:


> Not even getting a time-out on my end. I'm pretty sure it's temporary; give it an hour or so and things should fix themselves. Seems to be the case when these sorts of things happen.



I was writing a note then when I went to send it well that happened lol


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 8, 2012)

Ainoko said:


> I am wondering if this is a DDOS attack over the recent drama over the banning and removal of sonic art?




What good would a DDOS Attack do to the staff, change their opinions? They're not going to, it would probably only set them more in stone.


----------



## maxgoof (Sep 8, 2012)

Been getting it for about a half hour, now.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 8, 2012)

Punnchy said:


> What good would a DDOS Attack do to the staff, change their opinions? They're not going to, it would probably only set them more in stone.



I know, but since when does logic filter into the brains of those who do such things like DDOS attacks?


----------



## Mali-Kyte (Sep 8, 2012)

Ainoko said:


> I am wondering if this is a DDOS attack over the recent drama over the banning and removal of sonic art?




Sadly you might be right =(
I dunno why people cause so much drama over something so stupid, I mean drama over porn.... Really?


----------



## Trunchbull (Sep 8, 2012)

It's now a 502.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 8, 2012)

Ainoko said:


> I am wondering if this is a DDOS attack over the recent drama over the banning and removal of sonic art?


Occam's razor; somebody fatfingered the backend, is all.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 8, 2012)

Mali-Kyte said:


> I was writing a note then when I went to send it well that happened lol



Nice. Well, I'm getting a 502 now, so they're at least aware and fixing the issue.


----------



## Teal (Sep 8, 2012)

Now a 502 and says this 





> The server is currently having difficulty responding to all requests. Administrators are working as quickly as possible to resolve this issue. Thank you for your understanding


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 8, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> Now a 502 and says this



Definitely sounds like a DDOS attack, but I am not 100% certain


----------



## Dragoncat (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Mali-Kyte (Sep 8, 2012)

kaskae said:


> Nice. Well, I'm getting a 502 now, so they're at least aware and fixing the issue.



Completely off topic but yay another Floridian! lol Orlando is like a 35minute drive depending on traffic. 
Well i'm glad they are fixing it cuz I was talking to a commissioner D:


----------



## marmelmm (Sep 8, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_HTTP_status_codes#5xx_Server_Error

Just FYI.  ;-)

-MMM-


----------



## Teal (Sep 8, 2012)

Mali-Kyte said:


> Completely off topic but yay another Floridian! lol Orlando is like a 35minute drive depending on traffic.
> Well i'm glad they are fixing it cuz I was talking to a commissioner D:


 I was gonna upload something for a commissioner, but I have their email so no worries. It's still annoying as fuck though. :/


----------



## Inu1990x (Sep 8, 2012)

irony mostly hate website inkbunny is turning to the new furaffnity in the future

true faxs

very low drama
freedom of art


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 8, 2012)

It's error 502 for me.


----------



## Fire Fly (Sep 8, 2012)

Ainoko said:


> I know, but since when does logic filter into the brains of those who do such things like DDOS attacks?



Heh? A DDOS attack would be the worst thing for FA if it was a re-occurring thing, seeing how ad revenue is probably a big way that the site sustains itself. (Correct me if I'm wrong.) If people aren't going to FA to see these ads then that means no money.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 8, 2012)

502 for me as well. Will give it a few hours. Seems like servers might have overloaded. I thinking  DDOS as well but should not speculate


----------



## Teal (Sep 8, 2012)

I had so much art to upload today. T_T


----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 8, 2012)

Fire Fly said:


> Heh? A DDOS attack would be the worst thing for  FA if it was a re-occurring thing, seeing how ad revenue is probably a  big way that the site sustains itself. (Correct me if I'm wrong.) If  people aren't going to FA to see these ads then that means no  money.


FA's main sources of income are Preyfar and donations, in that order.

Ad revenue must be negligible, if that's a thing at all.


----------



## Tartii (Sep 8, 2012)

Indeed, kinda disapointing its down. But watcha guna do? It most likely is related to the whole 'sonic porn banning storm'. It seems like the staff is working to fix the issue since I no longer get 502's.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 8, 2012)

Ainoko said:


> I am wondering if this is a DDOS attack over the recent drama over the banning and removal of sonic art?



If this is true, shows how immature FA users are...


----------



## thoron (Sep 8, 2012)

Looks like its gone back to just not loading.


----------



## FalAeolius (Sep 8, 2012)

thoron said:


> Looks like its gone back to just not loading.


Confirmed; it was giving a 502 earlier, but now it just waits.

And... what's this about Sonic art? I don't keep up with the news around here very well; anyone got a link to it?


----------



## maxgoof (Sep 8, 2012)

Now it is saying it is temporarily offline.


----------



## Teal (Sep 8, 2012)

FalAeolius said:


> Confirmed; it was giving a 502 earlier, but now it just waits.
> 
> And... what's this about Sonic art? I don't keep up with the news around here very well; anyone got a link to it?


 http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/124433-Sooo-what-s-wrong-with-Sonic-art-and-porn-o-o


----------



## FalAeolius (Sep 8, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/124433-Sooo-what-s-wrong-with-Sonic-art-and-porn-o-o


Oh boy. (Thanks for the link.)


----------



## Jessica U. Ingmann (Sep 8, 2012)

Yup.  The _Sonic_-fags broke the server.  Isn't that special?  c:

But seriously, the cause has yet to be confirmed as far as I know.  It just dun got borked all of a sudden!


----------



## Wandering_Smoke (Sep 8, 2012)

Grrr, and I was just catching up after being gone for two weeks. Well, I guess its Inkbunny time


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 8, 2012)

Fire Fly said:


> Heh? A DDOS attack would be the worst thing for FA if it was a re-occurring thing, seeing how ad revenue is probably a big way that the site sustains itself. (Correct me if I'm wrong.) If people aren't going to FA to see these ads then that means no money.



Tis possible



hg3300 said:


> If this is true, shows how immature FA users are...



Not all of us are that bad


----------



## kaskae (Sep 8, 2012)

Mali-Kyte said:


> Completely off topic but yay another Floridian! lol Orlando is like a 35minute drive depending on traffic.
> Well i'm glad they are fixing it cuz I was talking to a commissioner D:



Hah, I noticed that right after I replied to your original post. I just moved to the Orlando area less than a month ago.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 8, 2012)

Jessica U. Ingmann said:


> Yup.  The _Sonic_-fags broke the server.  Isn't that special?  c:
> 
> But seriously, the cause has yet to be confirmed as far as I know.  It just dun got borked all of a sudden!



The timing of the site going down is pretty much in line with the recent sonic storm that started late last last night.


----------



## thoron (Sep 8, 2012)

I wonder how long its going to take the admins to post something about this? Even if they don't know the problem yet they can at least say thier looking into it. I haven't seen the have over 3400 people on it in a long time, I'm surprised the forum hasn't crashed or slowed from it. Thank god its such a nice day today where I live. :3


----------



## Jessica U. Ingmann (Sep 8, 2012)

Circumstantial evidence is not necessarily damning.  But then again, _Sonic_ fans are the craziest, most unreasonable lot I've ever met, so it wouldn't surprise me.  X3


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 8, 2012)

Jessica U. Ingmann said:


> Circumstantial evidence is not necessarily damning.  But then again, _Sonic_ fans are the craziest, most unreasonable lot I've ever met, so it wouldn't surprise me.  X3



Unfortunately, the sonic fans pale in comparison to pony fans when it comes to being crazy and unreasonable.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 8, 2012)

thoron said:


> I wonder how long its going to take the admins to post something about this? Even if they don't know the problem yet they can at least say thier looking into it. I haven't seen the have over 3400 people on it in a long time, I'm surprised the forum hasn't crashed or slowed from it. Thank god its such a nice day today where I live. :3



No joke, and we're on track to break the 4.1k online record here soon. Not bad, forums. They hold up well.


----------



## Teal (Sep 8, 2012)

Most users ever online was 4,219, Today at 01:47 PM

lol


----------



## kaskae (Sep 8, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> Most users ever online was 4,219, Today at 01:47 PM
> 
> lol



Furries waiting in queue to find out when they'd get the next chance to get off.


----------



## MRGamer01 (Sep 8, 2012)

Site status thread for this date says it's running.  Did they get a chance to actually check the site?


----------



## yunalee (Sep 8, 2012)

cuz y'know thay'll never ban digimon porn


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 8, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> Most users ever online was 4,219, Today at 01:47 PM
> 
> lol



Most users ever online was 4,689, Today at 04:55 PM.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 8, 2012)

hg3300 said:


> Most users ever online was 4,689, Today at 04:55 PM.



Yeah, can we say the 4,174 on 16 Aug 2012 has been shattered?


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 8, 2012)

MRGamer01 said:


> Site status thread for this date says it's running.  Did they get a chance to actually check the site?



What status are you reading? Oddy posted at 4:41 that the site was offline due to database issues.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 8, 2012)

Oddy said:


> The site is currently down due to a database error.


Called it.


----------



## MRGamer01 (Sep 8, 2012)

hg3300 said:


> What status are you reading? Oddy posted at 4:41 that the site was offline due to database issues.



My mistake, I went to the wrong thread in the status section.  Oh well, just more time to do whatever else.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 8, 2012)

hg3300 said:


> What status are you reading? Oddy posted at 4:41 that the site was offline due to database issues.



Isn't that the standard response when the site is under attack?


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 8, 2012)

Ainoko said:


> Isn't that the standard response when the site is under attack?



How the hell should I know? It's not like it happens often enough for me to keep track of reactions.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 8, 2012)

hg3300 said:


> How the hell should I know? It's not like it happens often enough for me to keep track of reactions.



I know, it's just that seems to be one of the standard responses for anything that causes the site to go down


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 8, 2012)

WE'RE UNDER ATTACK GUISE


----------



## Jessica U. Ingmann (Sep 8, 2012)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/124469-09-08-2012-Site-Downtime

Oddy has it covered.  With otters.  Yay, otters!


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 8, 2012)

hg3300 said:


> How the hell should I know? It's not like it happens often enough for me to keep track of reactions.



Yak just posted this:



			
				yak said:
			
		

> Issue started on: Sep 8 15:35:38
> Server logs report of I/O operation timeouts on the RAID array the OS and sphinx is installed on, suspect either a controller or RAID array failure/failure prediction.
> Second RAID array the database is located on remains unaffected.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jessica U. Ingmann (Sep 8, 2012)

So... wait.  A hard drive failed?


----------



## BRN (Sep 8, 2012)

Folks should stop with the conspiracy and espionage theories.
DOS was offered up from the depths of someone's imagination on the first page, with no contributing evidence, while the admins have already disseminated the truth of what's going on. Why keep up the joke?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 8, 2012)

I heard that FA has had long periods of sporadic down time in the past, maybe the site's fundamental structure is responsible or it just gets too much web traffic from all the people visiting, I don't know. It's frustrating though but ahwell, there's not a lot the average visitor can do.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome to a case of Irony.


----------



## Toba Sage (Sep 8, 2012)

Ainoko said:


> Yak just posted this:



Can i ask where you found that?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 8, 2012)

Toba Sage said:


> Can i ask where you found that?



Follow jessica u ingmann's link.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 8, 2012)

Toba Sage said:


> Can i ask where you found that?



Site Status sub forum.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 8, 2012)

Toba Sage said:


> Can i ask where you found that?



Right here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/124469-09-08-2012-Site-Downtime


----------



## Toba Sage (Sep 8, 2012)

thanks ^^


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 8, 2012)

No problem


----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 8, 2012)

Ainoko said:


> Isn't that the standard response when the site is under attack?


Nope.

If it's a DDoS they're always quick to point that out, because that's always a better justification for downtime than "a server shitted the bed due to bad coding".


----------



## thoron (Sep 8, 2012)

Okay, so a yak posted whet he's getting from the site, however I can make heads or tails of it. What's happening to the site?


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 8, 2012)

I notice sites like Facebook or DeviantART don't seem to have these issues. Can we perhaps get a more permanent fix to all this shit instead of having something break down all the time?


----------



## thoron (Sep 8, 2012)

hg3300 said:


> I notice sites like Facebook or DeviantART don't seem to have these issues. Can we perhaps get a more permanent fix to all this shit instead of having something break down all the time?



Facebook isn't really a fare comparison since they have a lot more resources than FA ever will. The same goes for DeviantART and I'm surprised they haven't broken the site yet with thier weekly updates and constant introduction of new features.


----------



## Hanazawa (Sep 8, 2012)

thoron said:


> Facebook isn't really a fare comparison since they have a lot more resources than FA ever will. The same goes for DeviantART and I'm surprised they haven't broken the site yet with thier weekly updates and constant introduction of new features.



This, plus a cluebat for anyone else who really doesn't know the difference:

PAID STAFF.

Facebook, DA, and other huge websites like that all have PAID STAFF who are PAID to fix things and keep them running smoothly, etc. wherein if the site doesn't work, they don't get PAID. or worse, they get FIRED.

Does FA have a PAID STAFF? not the last time I checked.


----------



## Mali-Kyte (Sep 8, 2012)

Hanazawa said:


> This, plus a cluebat for anyone else who really doesn't know the difference:
> 
> PAID STAFF.
> 
> ...




Well then they need to invest in better staff because both dA and Facebook run like shit =/


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 8, 2012)

Regardless, it would be nice if they could do something about these ongoing issues. Perhaps sell more advertising. Dare I say, charge a small fee to users, or do what DA does, have premium accounts. (Of course this would require improvement)

For the size of its community, FA needs more stability.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 8, 2012)

Mali-Kyte said:


> Well then they need to invest in better staff because both dA and Facebook run like shit =/




Really? How so? Or are you another "I hate the new Timeline layout" jumper on the bandwagon? Cause that's getting old.


----------



## thoron (Sep 8, 2012)

hg3300 said:


> Really? How so? Or are you another "I hate the new Timeline layout" jumper on the bandwagon? Cause that's getting old.



But Timeline is a piece of crap unfortunately, and DA wants to get on the timeline bandwagon with a feature those twits want to introduce called endless scrolling. Beyond those features are staff that don't really listen to the user bas either. They may respond more often, but they sound like a politicion with how they dance around giving real answers.

Basically, DA and FB both run smoothly, but they lack staff that ever listen to what the users want.


----------



## MRGamer01 (Sep 8, 2012)

Mali-Kyte said:


> Well then they need to invest in better staff because both dA and Facebook run like shit =/



Exactly how?  They run just fine.  Not looking for trouble, but curious as to how you see them running like shit.


----------



## Toba Sage (Sep 8, 2012)

hg3300 said:


> Regardless, it would be nice if they could do something about these ongoing issues



While i agree that the site needs some serious fixes, have you ever considered just what that entails? More money than im sure your willing to donate to help out. Its funny how people will readily complain about something, but when asked to help everyone shuts up.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 8, 2012)

Toba Sage said:


> While i agree that the site needs some serious fixes, have you ever considered just what that entails? More money than im sure your willing to donate to help out. Its funny how people will readily complain about something, but when asked to help everyone shuts up.



Financially, no. But codewise, yes.


----------



## thoron (Sep 8, 2012)

MRGamer01 said:


> Exactly how?  They run just fine.  Not looking for trouble, but curious as to how you see them running like shit.



From my perspective, both DA and FB run fairly smooth, the problem comes from how the site staff doesn't remotely listen to the majority of the users. Many didn't want timeline, it was implemented anyway. Very few of the beta testers of DA liked the larger thumbnails, it was implemented anyway. The sites run smooth, but the users aren't listened to very much and most responses just dance around giving a real answer.


----------



## Mali-Kyte (Sep 8, 2012)

hg3300 said:


> Really? How so? Or are you another "I hate the new Timeline layout" jumper on the bandwagon? Cause that's getting old.



I deleted my facebook like 4 years ago because it ran like crap then. I left dA because the admins are horrible and don't even follow their own rules. At least if I report cub porn in FA it gets taken down. I report things that clearly violate dA rules and if the artist is popular enough they won't touch them.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 8, 2012)

Heh, _another_ database error and FA down. What else is new? :V


----------



## STrRedWolf (Sep 8, 2012)

Worse. DB's fine. The RAID array for the main site went tits-up.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Sep 8, 2012)

hg3300 said:


> I notice sites like Facebook or DeviantART don't seem to have these issues. Can we perhaps get a more permanent fix to all this shit instead of having something break down all the time?



Both those sites (like everyone else has said) have paid staff.

Also, DA runs like ass. It's slower than FA and randomly refuses to load pages. It's never officially 'down' but it may as well be when all the 10 year olds get out of school for the day.

Also, FA hasn't had a major 'oh god everything broke' downtime for awhile now, I'm actually pleasantly surprised at how stable it is now compared to three or four years ago.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 8, 2012)

DarkMettaur said:


> Also, FA hasn't had a major 'oh god everything broke' downtime for awhile now, I'm actually pleasantly surprised at how stable it is now compared to three or four years ago.


Oh god don't remind me!  The site used to run worse than windows ME.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Sep 8, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh god don't remind me!  The site used to run worse than windows ME.



504 505 504 505 504 505 white screen white screen white screen white screen white screen white screen


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 8, 2012)

DarkMettaur said:


> 504 505 504 505 504 505 white screen white screen white screen white screen white screen white screen



LOL!


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 9, 2012)

DarkMettaur said:


> Also, DA runs like ass. It's slower than FA and randomly refuses to load pages.



Sometimes running "like ass" is better than sometimes not running at all...


----------



## nrr (Sep 9, 2012)

hg3300 said:


> Sometimes running "like ass" is better than sometimes not running at all...



This is true. If my services went down as opposed to simply running "like ass," I'd be fired.


----------

